# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  ARTMONEY

## ARTMONEY025

Здраствуйте ребята. есть такая проблемка. Скачал артмоней что б взломать в игрушке денюшку ) но увы как то не получаетса... все делаю - показивает денги - вот как только пытаюсь купить что нибуть за вирт денги каторые нарисовал - сразу все уходит и мне пишет не достаточно денек. 

пытался замараозить процесс и все такое- без толку... может кто та лучше разбираетса в этой проге? что посаветуете?

----------


## moonlord

Сделай поиск по всем адресам 1 2 4 8 с плавающей точкой и без. Искать дольже будет но зато и больше может найти что в данном случае может помочь:)

----------


## Raod

почитай гайд по артмани, там все описано)

----------


## zet131

*ARTMONEY025*
Процесс замораживается, когда найдены и перемещены на правую половину отсеянные ячейки, путем установки птички в крайнем левом пустом поле у каждой ячейки.
Иногда бывает, что, например деньги, контролирует 2-3 ячейки.
Если сразу не разобрался - есть в помощь CheMax Rus.

----------


## 123321123

http://letitbit.net/download/00282.0...25rus.rar.html

----------

